# Pesticides in candles?



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Candle wax should not be a problem because the common miticides are destroyed by burning.

Wax used for face cream etc should ideally be miticide free, although in some of the commercial formulations incorporating beeswax, there is only just enough beeswax to allow them to write beeswax on the label, any contaminants would be quite dilute.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

I would venture that using only cappings wax would quickly become cost prohibitive.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Might find a TF beekeeper to get some wax from.


----------



## ubiewan (Oct 25, 2012)

I try and separate my wax before I melt it. Capping, honeycomb, and brood comb. I use capping and honeycomb wax for soap, lip balm and candle making. The brood comb I will also use for candle making, but typically use it for making floor waxes, and crafters like it for whatever they use it for. I was just wondering if anyone had an opinion on the pesticide content of wax.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?319998-Can-capping-wax-be-quot-pure-quot


----------

